# BMW Kids Bike - Ergonomie passt so gar nicht :(



## Artos (20. November 2016)

Nachdem mein 3,5 jähriger Junior nicht nur sicher, sondern auch ordentlich schnell und ausdauernd mit dem Laufrad unterwegs ist, wollte ich ihn langsam an Pedale für den Vortrieb ranführen.

Das BMW kidsbike soll ja ideal dafür sein. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass die Ergonomie so gar nicht passt. Wenn ich den Sattel für den Junior so einstelle, dass er noch gut auf den Boden kommt, kann er nicht richtig pedalieren, da er dann mit den Knieen an die Ellebogen stößt .
Je höher ich den Sattel nehme, desto weiter sind die Füße vom Boden weg, was bei anfänglich wackeliger Fahrweise nicht so toll ist.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Der Junior ist knapp über ein Meter groß.

der art


----------



## KIV (20. November 2016)

Lässt sich der Lenker irgendwie höher stellen..?

Insgesamt ist mE das BMW-Teil ein schlechter Kompromiss und erfüllt beide Funktionen nicht wirklich gut, und das bei recht hohem Gewicht.
Vertick das Teil am besten wieder und kauf ein kleines Ku-, Kania- oder Islabike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artos (20. November 2016)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort. Den Lenker habe ich auch schon etwas höher genommen...weiter hoch möchte ich nicht, da das bike dann irgendwie noch kippeliger wird.

Blöderweise sitze ich an der Quelle und verkaufe die Bikes selber. Bis jetzt ist jeder meiner Kunden damit klar gekommen (es gab zumindest kein negatives Feedback), nur bei uns geht das Konzept nicht auf.

Ich werde noch ein paar Einstellungen probieren, bevor ich mich nach einer Alternative umschaue.

der art


----------



## delphi1507 (20. November 2016)

zitat "Für Kinder ab 2,5 Jahre (als Laufrad) bis ca. 6 Jahre (als Fahrrad).“

Wie soll das funktionieren wenn ein Kind normal wächst! unsere ist jetzt 5 und fährt schon locker auf  20",  Für Kinder ab 2,5 Jahre (als Laufrad) bis ca. 6 Jahre (als Fahrrad). Wenn ich mir sie auf einem  "Laufrad mit pedalen" vorstelle würde sie sich wohl mit den Zehen hinter den Ohren kratzen können. Tu dir selber und vor allem deinem *Junior* den Gefallen und kauf ihm ein vernünftiges Rad ala Kubike Kania oder Co.

 Nur weil du kein negatives Feed back bekommen hast bedeutet das nicht, das das System funktioniert, vermutlich haben die Kids wegen der Geometrie keinen Bock auf fahren und den Eltern fällt es deswegen nicht auf. Wenn ich mich so bei den Rädern in der Kita und vor den Schulen so umschaue, kann man sich vorstellen wie wichtig den meisten Eltern dieses Fortbewegungsmittel ist.....


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. November 2016)

Artos schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich den Sattel für den Junior so einstelle, dass er noch gut auf den Boden kommt, kann er nicht richtig pedalieren, da er dann mit den Knieen an die Ellebogen stößt .
> ...


Nun, ein Teufelskreis!
Insbesondere bei den "kleinen" Größen" also 12"/16" *ist das einfach SO*!
Auch wenn manchem User bei von vornherein hochgelobten Marken das Problem womöglich gar nicht auffallen mag ...


----------



## bastea82 (20. November 2016)

Ja, natürlich passt das Konzept, genau wie Kleidung den Kindern von 2,5 bis 6 Jahren passt


----------



## delphi1507 (20. November 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Nun, ein Teufelskreis!
> Insbesondere bei den "kleinen" Größen" also 12"/16" *ist das einfach SO*!
> Auch wenn manchem User bei von vornherein hochgelobten Marken das Problem womöglich gar nicht auffallen mag ...


Paßt die Geo steigt das Kind vor den Sattel ab und man kommt garnicht in den Konflikt...


----------



## Büscherammler (20. November 2016)

Wenn sich Automobilhersteller an Fahrrädern versuchen ist noch nie etwas gescheites herausgekommen. Weder für die Kleinen noch für die Großen. Das gilt nicht nur für BMW,  sondern für alle OEM's.
Das Honda RN01 mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Artos (20. November 2016)

...ich habe nicht die weiß-blaue Brille auf, will das Bike dennoch nicht als "untauglich" einstufen. Immerhin bietet BMW das bike unverändert (bis auf andere Farben) schon seit gut 10 Jahren an  .

Das mit dem Absteigen *vor* dem Sattel ist grundsätzlich richtig, erklär das aber mal einem Fahranfänger, der noch nicht einmal sauber das Gleichgewicht hält. Dennoch hält ich es für möglich, dass bei etwas Fahrpraxis vor dem Sattel abgestiegen werden kann.

der art

PS.mit welchem Alter habt ihr eure Junioren an das Pedalieren (ohne Stützräder) gewöhnt ?


----------



## DianaD80 (20. November 2016)

Kann ich nur unterschreiben!  wir hatten das Rennrad von Coolproducts da das hier sehr viele hatten und auch ganz cool aussah...Resultat Kind kam weder mit Laufrad noch mit Fahrrad vernünftig klar. Knie an den Ohren, sackschwer und er kam nie mit dem Rücktritt klar. Also Spaßfaktor gleich 0. Dann Umstieg aufs Cnoc16. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Kind hatte das 1. Mal Spaß am Radfahren!


----------



## DianaD80 (20. November 2016)

Pedalieren mit 3-3.5 Jahre. Mit knapp 4 dann aufs Cnoc 16 gewechselt. Nie wieder so ein rad! Wie heißt es so schön Schuster (BMW) bleib bei Deinen Leisten- das können die besser als Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (21. November 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Nun, ein Teufelskreis!
> Insbesondere bei den "kleinen" Größen" also 12"/16" *ist das einfach SO*!
> Auch wenn manchem User bei von vornherein hochgelobten Marken das Problem womöglich gar nicht auffallen mag ...


Quatsch. Mit nem kompakt gebautem Rahmen, hoher Front und niedrigem Innenlager minimiert sich das Problem deutlich. Dazu noch ne niedrige Überstandshöhe und niedriges Gewicht, und fertig ist das kindgerechte Bike...

(Trotzdem hat unser Junior mit unter 3J. auf nem Pucky (Isla, Kania und Co kannte ich noch nicht...) fahren gelernt, ein halbes Jahr später haben wir es aber getauscht.)


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (21. November 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Quatsch. ...


Ja. Quatsch.
Weil es nämlich kein Quatsch von mir war.
Egal wie hoch oder niedrig das Tretlager liegt, es wird nie niedrig genug sein.
Ein paar mm Kurbellänge braucht's halt damit eine Kurbel ist ...
Deswegen schrob ich ja Teufelskreis.


----------



## Floh (21. November 2016)

Wer das Kidsbike als Fehlkonstruktion bezeichnet hat den Sinn des Rads nicht verstanden.
Das BMW Kidsbike ist m.E. primär ein Laufrad. Dass man eine Kurbel anschrauben kann ist trotzdem gut.

Mein Sohn und mittlerweile drei Kinder aus dem Bekanntenkreis haben damit ohne Stützräder Fahrrad fahren gelernt. Das Kind kennt das Fahrrad, kann balancieren, und nimmt irgendwann das Pedalieren dazu. Die Kinder fragen einfach danach, weil sie die Großen treten sehen, und in 20 Minuten sind die Pedale dran, und eine halbe Stunde später hat das Kind es raus (keine Übertreibung).

Ich hab damals 80 Euro bei ebay dafür bezahlt, hab eine alte V-Brake angeschraubt und den Kettenschutz entfernt, und so fährt das Teil bei uns in der Straße jetzt immer noch rum.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Wer das Kidsbike als Fehlkonstruktion bezeichnet hat den Sinn des Rads nicht verstanden.
> .


sehr wohl verstanden! Eine Eierlegenfewollmilschsau hat noch nie richtig funktioniert! Es ist und bleibt ein fauler Kompromiss!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2016)

Artos schrieb:


> ...ich habe nicht die weiß-blaue Brille auf, will das Bike dennoch nicht als "untauglich" einstufen. Immerhin bietet BMW das bike unverändert (bis auf andere Farben) schon seit gut 10 Jahren an  .
> 
> Das mit dem Absteigen *vor* dem Sattel ist grundsätzlich richtig, erklär das aber mal einem Fahranfänger, der noch nicht einmal sauber das Gleichgewicht hält. Dennoch hält ich es für möglich, dass bei etwas Fahrpraxis vor dem Sattel abgestiegen werden kann.
> 
> ...



Das es das Rad seit 10 Jahren gibt liegt vielleicht einfach daran das BMW Fahrer auch ein stückweit Fanboys sind  
heutzutage ist ein laufend als Vorbereitung aufs Rad fahren ja in der Regel vorhanden, sind die Kinder in der Lage längere strecken mit hochgesetzten Füßen sauber(Thema Gleichgewicht) zu fahren, ist ein passender Zeitpunkt gekommen. Leider hat die Auslieferung des Rades damals etwas Zeit gekostet, dadurch war unsere 3 und 1 Monat alt als sie dann endlich aufs Rad umsteigen (kubike 16) konnte.
Ich hatte extra Werkzeug dabei um die Pedale und kurbel zum umgewöhnen abbauen zu können, was soll ich sagen hätte ich mir sparen können, 5-10 meter angeschoben und das Kind fuhr, fand das bremsen aber so spannend da es für sie bei war, das sie das Ständig ausprobiert hat. Einzig das anfahren hat ihr Probleme bereitet. Der Umstieg war im Oktober, im darauffolgenden Frühjahr haben wir uns um das anfahren einen Nachmittag intensiv gekümmert, mittlerweile sitzt sie auf nem 20". 
Irgendwo gibt es davon auch noch ein Video....


----------



## KIV (21. November 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ja. Quatsch.
> Weil es nämlich kein Quatsch von mir war.
> Egal wie hoch oder niedrig das Tretlager liegt, es wird nie niedrig genug sein.
> Ein paar mm Kurbellänge braucht's halt damit eine Kurbel ist ...
> Deswegen schrob ich ja Teufelskreis.


Erstmal sorry für meine flapsige Ausdrucksweise..! 

Aber dennoch bin ich der Überzeugung, dass auf einem ergonomisch kingerechten Bike in der passenden Größe die Knie ganz sicher nicht an die Ellenbogen stoßen müssen. Selbst beim Pucky hatten wir das Problem nicht und es gibt ja deutlich bessere Alternativen...

Edith sagt: Hier ist das Innenlager jedenfalls deutlich zu hoch https://shop.bmw.com/de_DE/p/-/bmw-kidsbike-laufrad-fahrrad./2358745/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (21. November 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Erstmal sorry für meine flapsige Ausdrucksweise..!
> 
> Aber dennoch bin ich der Überzeugung, dass auf einem ergonomisch kingerechten Bike in der passenden Größe die Knie ganz sicher nicht an die Ellenbogen stoßen müssen. Selbst beim Pucky hatten wir das Problem nicht und es gibt ja deutlich bessere Alternativen...


Das funktioniert, meist einfach deswegen nicht, weil dir Sattel so niedrig eingestellt werden, das das Kind mit dem kompletten Fuß, ohne das Rad anzukippen oder vom Sattel absteigen zu müssen, aufsetzen können.
Und dann kann das tatsächlich nicht funktionieren, da den Kindern oft zu wenig zugetraut wird, und die Kinder vor jedem blauen fleck bewahrt werden müssen!


----------



## joglo (23. November 2016)

nur mein Senf noch dazu, da wir mit dem Kidsbike auch bzgl. richtig radeln lernen auch nicht wirklich zurecht gekommen sind:
- ist ein brauchbares, solides Laufrad (hatten aber noch ein kleineres zuvor um früher loszulegen)
- sieht gut aus, ist gut gebraucht zu erwerben und wieder loszuwerden
- hat wie beschrieben den klaren Vorteil mit bekannten Gerät vom sicheren Laufradeln zum Treten überzuwechseln
- ist als vollwertiges Rad nicht gut, weil Geo nicht passt und durch bleischwere Treter und Kette zu schwer
- man kann damit radeln lernen, ein Umstieg auf ein gutes Kinderrad (bei uns ein Woom) hat gezeigt dass es deutlich einfacher gehen kann


----------

